# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Likya Türktür

## atoybil

Likya''nını sırrını 6 sene önce açıkladık!.................Aslan Blut

Cumhuriyet gazetesi, Antalya''da başlayan Likya Sempozyumu ile ilgili haberinde "Likya''nın sırrı çözülecek" başlığını kullanmış! 
Likya''nın sırrı çözülmüştür. 
Bu sırrı Kurultay gazetesinde yıllar önce yayınlamıştım. Büyük deprem günleriydi. şimdi rahmetli olan değerli dostum Alparslan Ozan, Antalya''nın Kaş İlçesi''nden bir mektup gönderdi. Mektuptan çok sayıda fotoğraf ve bir yazı çıktı. Kaş İlçesi''nin merkezi bir yerinde bulunan Likya anıtında ve çevredeki diğer kalıntılardaki eski yazıtların fotoğrafını çekmişti. Daha önceki yıllarda Yesevi dergisinde Erdoğan Aslıyüce ile birlikte yayınladığımız rünik Türk alfabesindeki harflerle Likya harflerini karşılaştırmış ve aradaki birebir benzerliği görünce "Likyalılar rünik Türk yazısı kulanıyordu" iddiasıyla bir yazı hazırlamıştı. Yazı, Kurultay gazetesinin arşivlerinde vardır. 
Kaş İlçesi''nde değerli dostumuz Yusuf Yavuz''un Likya üzerine Stephan Solarz ile söyleşisi ve yine Antalya''daki Likya sempozyumu haberleri bana o günleri hatırlattı. 
*** 
Alparslan Ozan, yabancı arkeologların, son iki yüzyıl içinde eski Likya yazısını, Likya kalıntılarının üzerinden tamamen silmeye çalıştığını, ancak hala birçok yerde Likya yazısına rastlanabileceğini bildiriyordu. 
Ozan, "Kazıları yabancılara yaptırmamız ve bir çok bilim adamımızın da bu yabancılar tarafından eğitilmesi neticesi Cumhuriyet Dönemi boyunca Anadolu''yu eski Rum ya da Helen medeniyetinin beşiği olarak okuduk ve öyle bildik. Ama onun bağrında kurulan medeniyetleri inceledikçe ve Türk bilim adamlarının yaptığı araştırmaları okudukça Anadolu''nun öz be öz Türk olduğunu görüyor ve Türk Milleti''nin büyüklüğünü bir kere daha anlıyoruz" diyordu.. 
***
Ozan''ı rahmetle anarak bir yazısından bölümler sunuyorum: 
"Likya Anadolu''nun Akdeniz''e uzanan göğsü konumuna sahiptir. Avrupa''ya Anadolu''dan giden göçmenler hep bu bölgeden hareket etmişlerdir. M.ü. beşinci ve dördüncü bin yıllarda bölgeye yerleşen Likyalılar, doğuda Demre, Batıda Fethiye ve Kuzeyde Elmalı''ya kadar varan bir bölgede hakimiyet kurmuşlar, gerek adaları gerekse çevrelerini kurdukları bu medeniyetle etkilemişlerdir.
Ural Dağları eteklerinden gelen bu savaşçı kavmin, aile hayatları, savaşçılıkları,taş işçiliği konusundaki maharetleri, inanç şekilleri, özellikle tek Tanrı inançları ile tipik bir Orta Asya Türk halkı idi. 
En belirgin özellikleri ise Latin ve Grek harflerini kullanmadan evvel kullandıkları alfabedir. Sağdan sola yazılan bu alfabe incelendiğinde, ün Türk yazısı ile yüzde yüzlere varan bir benzerlik arz etmekte, daha sonra kullanılan Orhun ve Yenisey alfabelerindeki harflerin aynısının bu alfabede kullanıldığı görülmektedir.
Taş işçiliğinde kullanılan şekil, damga ve figürlerin tamamen Orta Asya taş işçiliğinde kullanılanlara benzer olduğu tespit edilmektedir. Bu gün çevrede bulunan 300 e yakın yazıt yaptığımız yayınlar neticesi yabancı bilim adamlarınca da incelenmeye başlanmış, ama asıl amaçlarının da bu yazıların ün Türkçe olmadığını ispat etmek olduğu gerçeği ortaya çıkmıştır.
Bazı yerlerde Avrupalının dediği ve istediği şekilde bu yazıtların başına ''okunamamış bir yazıdır ve kaybolmuş bir medeniyete aittir'' şeklinde ibareleri ihtiva eden yazılar asılmıştır. Kaş İlçesi Merkezinde bulunan Anıt mezarın sağ tarafında bulunan kitabenin başında da okunamadığını belirten bir yazı vardır.
Ama Kazım Mirşan''ın okuması ile kelime kelime olmasa bile mezarın Hanlar hanına (ya da krallar kralına veya başkomutana) ait olduğu bu kişinin halkına büyük hizmetler verdiği, ölümünden dolayı halkının büyük üzüntü çektiği, tanrıya ulaşıp tekrar ırkına yararlı olabilmesi için cesedinin yakıldığı, küllerinin de lahit mezara koyulduğu ibareleri rahatlıkla görülecektir.
*** 
Bu belgeler Anadolu''nun tapusudur ve bu belgeler ün Türkçedir. Bu tapu yok edilmek istenmektedir. üünkü yazıların çoğu tahrip edilmektedir.Yunanca ve Latince oldukları söylenmekte fakat bu dillerde okunamamaktadır.Yazılar ancak ün Türkçe''nin esaslarına göre çözülebilmektedir. Bu insanların daha sonra bölgeye gelen üçok Türkmenlerini benimsemelerinin ve onlarla hemen kaynaşmalarının sebebi köklerinin aynı olmasından kaynaklanmaktadır. Alevi olan bu Türkmen boyları ile Likyalıların inançları arasındaki ortak özelliklerden kaynaklanan inanç bağı bu insanların İslamiyete bağlanmasını temin etmiş İslamiyete geçişte hiçbir problem çıkmamıştır.
Osmanlı''nın sünnileştirme hareketinin bir parçası olarak bu insanların büyük bir bölümü Yugoslavya, Romanya ve diğer Balkan ülkelerine sürülmüştür. Bahsi geçen ülkelerdeki Alevi tekkelerinin sebebi de budur ve bu tekkelere baktığınızda Likya taş işçiliğinden örnekler görürsünüz.
Netice olarak Teke hep Türktü ve her daim Türk olacaktır. Bölgede ki Arap tahribatına rağmen bu belgeler hala tekenin dağında taşında mevcuttur. Ve Avrupalıyı kara kara düşündürmektedir."

----------

